# Which back protector?



## Spendtoomuch (28 April 2012)

I need to buy a new back protector and no idea what is good, bad, best etc as I haven't had a new one for about fifteen years 

It will used only for xc and maybe hunting (if I get brave enough to take him). Please recommend bps for me.

Would like something that is designed to fit womanly curves  I am not huge (size 12) but have womanly assets iykwim.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BroadfordQueen (28 April 2012)

A Kan is ideal for fitting womanly curves! Also very good bps, love mine:
www.kenteq.com


----------



## ellie_e (28 April 2012)

Racesafe no question!


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

i second the kan.
that link above won't work, it's http://www.kanteq.com/
at least 1 HHOer has avoided very serious injury because she was wearing one (fired into arena fencing very very hard, no internal injuries at all iirc). 
one of the major plus points is that the foam they use is totally different to the pvc-nitrile foam in other bps (which degrades over time, hence they will need replacing). the Kan foam, developed by Knox for motorbikers, stiffens up on impact then relaxes again (gas trapped in tiny tunnels in the foam goes more solid when squashed, fascinating imho!) and is not permanently deformed (as normal foam is), nor does it degrade over time. they're really comfy and very well shaped around the body. well worth the dosh for the superior protection they give.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (28 April 2012)

Thanks, I had forgot about the Kan (probably because of the cost  ) 

I tried it on at Burghley last year and fitted very well, does anyone know how adjustable they are? 
I am having an operation at the end of May and hopefully be able to start running again after and then loose some of the weight I have gained. 

Might have to save up some pennies and look at the Kan again.


----------



## georgiegirl (28 April 2012)

I had a fitting for the racesafes but they couldnt get one which was right for my back length (short!)

In the end I went for the airowear outlyne - fitted with boob room and very comfy!


----------



## Lolo (28 April 2012)

Al is a big fan of her racesafe and it fits her like a glove. The Kan looks amazing, but for us the cost is a massive issue at over double the price of a different BP. I know you don't have to replace it ever, but equally you only need to replace a normal BP every 6 years or so I thought?

Al's racesafe is probably going to need replacing soon and we'll probably replace it like for like. It's offered fab protection (some nasty falls in it that she's got up and walked away from, including a trampling, with almost no injuries- the only nasty one was her broken collar bone, but no BP could have helped that!) and it fits her well. She's had it since her 14th birthday and she's now 18 and it still fits- the laces at the sides mean that it's been able to be adjusted as she's grown up. Really nice BP that does the job well!


----------



## NeverSayNever (28 April 2012)

love my racesafe!!   also love the airowear outlyne i bought to wear while riding and pregnant as it is shaped for women and is even more adjustable than the RS, might be worth a look if you have a chest,i dont usually lol. Kans are worth a try but I hated the one i got and sent it back.

Lolo beta recommend something like every 3 years, doesnt bother me, I replace my hat more often lol


----------



## Shipley (28 April 2012)

I have a Kan and have never looked back I wear it for sj etc and like the fact it looks smart with a jacket as I found my Rodney Powell looked awful over show jackets. Also the safety is far superior I found. Hubby is in to his motorbikes and this was the only one he would consider based on test results.


----------



## Lolo (28 April 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			love my racesafe!!   also love the airowear outlyne i bought to wear while riding and pregnant as it is shaped for women and is even more adjustable than the RS, might be worth a look if you have a chest,i dont usually lol. Kans are worth a try but I hated the one i got and sent it back.

Lolo beta recommend something like every 3 years, doesnt bother me, I replace my hat more often lol
		
Click to expand...

3 years? Whoops! Al's is 4 years and has been used a lot (although well cared for)...


----------



## charlimouse (28 April 2012)

What also needs to be remembered (and what most people don't realise) is that with the pvc-nitrile foam found in most BPs needs replacing after an impact in the same way a hat would need replacing if you landed on your head. The pvc-nitrile foam is essentially single use, and will not offer the same protection twice.

ETA. BETA reccommend a BP to be replaced every 3-5 years OR after an impact.


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

I have a racesafe, tried on some kans that were in the sale so about the same price as a racesafe but they just didnt suit my body shape also tried on an airowear one but again it didnt suit me. So my advice would be to go try stuff on and see what suits and go with that.


----------



## KatB (28 April 2012)

I tried on a lot and went with the airowear outlyne. The Kans are v.expensive and not the be all in my experience! The outlyne wasnt hideously expensive and v.v.comfy!


----------



## daveismycat (28 April 2012)

Another big thumbs up for Kan.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (28 April 2012)

Brilliant, thanks everyone looks like I have three to go and look at then, the airowear, racesafe and the kan. Thanks


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 April 2012)

charlimouse said:



			What also needs to be remembered (and what most people don't realise) is that with the pvc-nitrile foam found in most BPs needs replacing after an impact in the same way a hat would need replacing if you landed on your head. The pvc-nitrile foam is essentially single use, and will not offer the same protection twice.

ETA. BETA reccommend a BP to be replaced every 3-5 years OR after an impact.
		
Click to expand...

Oooops I think my BP has hit the ground a few times      if other bp need replaced after every fall and kans don't it would make them a lot more cost effective for me.


----------



## alwaysbroke (28 April 2012)

I have the Airowear Outlyne find it very comfortable but have learnt to give it a few minutes to 'warm up' before doing it up, otherwise for some reason the bits under my arms dig in......but will more than lightly replace with a Kan next year, due to its age, One daughter has a Kan, she has finished growing and loves it, other daughter is currently in a Champion, but when she stops growing she will also have a Kan.


----------



## Vanha12 (28 April 2012)

No experience of a Kan but love my racesafe - it doesn't feel like you are wearing anything.


----------



## rhino (28 April 2012)

Racesafe for me, wanted to like the Kans but they just don't fit me  though I'm a completely different shape to you OP.


----------



## philamena (28 April 2012)

Spendtoomuch said:



			Thanks, I had forgot about the Kan (probably because of the cost  )  I tried it on at Burghley last year and fitted very well, does anyone know how adjustable they are? 
I am having an operation at the end of May and hopefully be able to start running again after and then loose some of the weight I have gained.
		
Click to expand...

The special foam pieces are inside a removable cover, and the front pieces are designed to overlap the back piece at the sides over your ribs - so a) they expand or contract if you're a bit bigger or smaller, and b) you can buy a different sized cover if you need to and just swap the expensive filling bit into it! (I really like my Kan. I can see how they might not be everyone's cup of tea but I feel lots more protected in it than other BPs...


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 April 2012)

Another vote for the Kan.  

I know they may seem pricey compared to other competitor products, but really those similar products don't come close to the Kan when you look into the science and technology behind it's design so you can't logically compare them like for like. It is a body protector that stands alone.

You are buying a safety item so safety really should be your primary concern, price second (within reason). Kan's absorb 20% more impact energy than the average BP, that's 20% less impact energy when you hit the floor that will be reaching your body, they really are a superior design. I had my OH punch me in the chest and back when I had my Kan on to test it out, and yeah he's not 'My Universe' but it was a fairly hefty punch and I didn't feel a thing, the Kan took all the force.

They are FULLY adjustable and Wendy can fit them for you to a tea, just give her a call with your measurements, and she can make one up bespoke to suit you exactly (they are accommodating for lady bits too)

Honestly can't sing their praises enough, and yes I am bias having one, but whatever you do please make sure you at least try on a Kan before you make any decision, I bet you will be pleasantly surprised.

Those of you who said you couldn't get your Kan to fit, did Wendy fit it for you?....


----------



## rhino (28 April 2012)

Chloe_GHE said:



			Those of you who said you couldn't get your Kan to fit, did Wendy fit it for you?....
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Yes 

Click to expand...

Rhino, if you give her a call to talk about the fit, I'm sure she will be more than helpful, and get it sorted for you. Worth a call coz it could just need a little tweak


----------



## Hemirjtm (28 April 2012)

Another vote for Kan. I honestly wouldn't wear anything else now. I have had mine for 3 years now, and still love it ! I wear it nearly everyday at the moment for riding youngsters and honestly forget I have it on. I can move with them if they do something unexpected, definitely don't feel restricted like I did with other body protectors. I quite often get off one, untack and tack the second one up with it. I have in the past mucked out and gone back into the house before realising I still have it on under my coat. You can still breathe and move very easily as the Kan moves with you. I have lost 3 stone since getting mine, and after adjusting it slightly it was fine, so no need to buy a smaller size to replace it! 

I don't think you can put a price on safety...Save up a little and get the best !


----------



## I_A_P (28 April 2012)

I bought one last year and had tried a Kan (trialed it for a week before sending it back) as just didnt feel right.  I then went to try a racesafe as thought this would be ideal for me but really didnt like it on.  In the end I bought a new Rodney Powell which i hadnt expected to do as I already had one and wasnt going to get another.  I find it really comfy and the foam in the newer ones is so much better than the old ones.  You really must just try them on as my ecpectation as to what I would get was so different with what was actually comfy


----------



## NR99 (28 April 2012)

Another vote for the Kan, R had her first fall in hers the other day and was really impressed.  Previously she had the Rodney Powell but found it a little bulky as she is a 6/8 and when she fell off in it she found she was winded by it rather than from the fall.  

When she fell off in the Kan last week, she proper back slapped the floor onto hard ground after unexpectedly going over the horses head and was amazed to stand up and as she put it 'not feel like the stuffing had been knocked out of her'.  She also said it was weird as she said riding without her RP and her point 2 in just the Kan felt like she had forgotten to put it on 

I think they are worth every penny!


----------



## kirkton (30 April 2012)

KatB said:



			The Kans are v.expensive and not the be all in my experience!
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "in your experience" have you competed in one? If so did it not make you feel safe/protect you in a fall?


----------



## Leg_end (30 April 2012)

I have had a racesafe and a KAN and although I loved my racesafe the KAN is far nicer to ride in IMO. I had mine fitted at Burghley, yes it's a lot of money but that's it..


----------



## _Rach_ (30 April 2012)

Another vote for the kan. I love mine it's so comfy I don't even know I'm wearing it.


----------



## rhino (30 April 2012)

Chloe_GHE said:



			Rhino, if you give her a call to talk about the fit, I'm sure she will be more than helpful, and get it sorted for you. Worth a call coz it could just need a little tweak 

Click to expand...

Odd shape + old injury means that it just would not be comfortable, sorry. I like them as a concept, I really do, they just don't suit me the way the racesafe does


----------



## kirstyhen (30 April 2012)

I think KANs are the be all and end all  I am hugely claustrophobic and I hold my breath when jumping, in any other BP I feel trapped and that I can't catch my breath. Before my KAN, my BP would be off the second I crossed the finish line, however I can happily keep my KAN on until the horse is cooled off. It is soo easy to breath in, I don't think I hold my breath in it at all, I finish XC not out of puff anyway!
I am also 6ft, with big boobs and a small waist, off the peg T-Shirts don't fit me, let alone off the pegs BPs! 

The KAN does feel heavy to pick up, but when your wearing it although you feel protected, it's not heavy at all.


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 May 2012)

Chloe_GHE said:



			Another vote for the Kan.  

Those of you who said you couldn't get your Kan to fit, did Wendy fit it for you?....
		
Click to expand...

yup, tried several options... just wasnt impressed Im afraid.


----------



## Coop (1 May 2012)

Who wears an air jacket over their Kan? Getting my first Point 2 tomorrow, credit card alert....

I have an AOW zippa that must be 6 years old but its soooo comfy, but really needs replacing. Tried on the newer Outlyne but can't get on with it, seems bulkier under the arms. Tried a racesafe, but it seems a bit flimsy compared to mine, fussy I know!

Was going to get a new bp at Badminton on Sunday, can you only buy direct or do shops stock the Kan?

Thanks.


----------



## kerilli (1 May 2012)

Coop said:



			Who wears an air jacket over their Kan? Getting my first Point 2 tomorrow, credit card alert....
		
Click to expand...

Nicola Wilson does.



Coop said:



			Was going to get a new bp at Badminton on Sunday, can you only buy direct or do shops stock the Kan?
		
Click to expand...

some shops stock them, but i think you're best buying direct as Wendy is brilliant at getting a perfect fit (for most body types!) In contrast to Kirsty, I'm pretty flat-chested, but equally long-waisted, ditto quite hard to fit clothes to, and my Kan fits like a glove. Love it. I, too, forget I have it on. (Getting back in the car and driving in it usually reminds me... the curved back doesn't suit a car seat's back, put it that way...)
Or, if you're in the Midlands, there's a Kan fitter in that area...


----------



## kirstyhen (1 May 2012)

I ordered mine direct off the internet, they sent an email back asking for more accurate measurements, which i sent, and my Kan fits beautifully.


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 May 2012)

A question for the Kan-Krew  - how far do they come down over your ribs down your side (sort of in a line from under your arms to above your hips)?

It's just that a friend and I were looking at some event pictures recently, and there was one of an HHOer (for obvious reasons I won't say who/which event or post a link) but it was blatantly obvious that there was a large area of her ribs unprotected.  

Now I'm not sure if this was just the way this Kan was fitted or if they're all like that but I am very sure that my own BP provides more protection in that area and if she was to fall and land on a XC fence she would have some very sore ribs


----------



## Coop (1 May 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			A question for the Kan-Krew  - how far do they come down over your ribs down your side (sort of in a line from under your arms to above your hips)?

It's just that a friend and I were looking at some event pictures recently, and there was one of an HHOer (for obvious reasons I won't say who/which event or post a link) but it was blatantly obvious that there was a large area of her ribs unprotected.  

Now I'm not sure if this was just the way this Kan was fitted or if they're all like that but I am very sure that my own BP provides more protection in that area and if she was to fall and land on a XC fence she would have some very sore ribs 

Click to expand...

A body protector should just cover your ribs, bt not be so long to stop you folding over a jump. I'm really tall so always need a long in the aow. Thanks for the info guys, will call them!


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 May 2012)

Coop said:



			A body protector should just cover your ribs, bt not be so long to stop you folding over a jump.
		
Click to expand...

I know - my point being that this one didn't and I wondered if all the Kans were the same?!


----------



## kirstyhen (1 May 2012)

My Kan finishes at the point my waist goes in, so just at the bottom of my ribs.


----------



## KatB (1 May 2012)

Thats v.interesting m_m. My comments are based on what a trusted retailer advised me about the fitting of Kans, and how difficult they find fittin Kans without adjustment from Wendy, which the retailer wasn't happy about as she couldnt understand how theyd still be BETA approved with different parts, because body protectors should be tested with every possible variable which is impossible if bits are being cut off etc!

I also found it wasnt as comfortable as I expected, and with the modern foams that are used elsewhere which are lwt and safe, I was happy with a cheaper make.


----------



## wench (1 May 2012)

The bit about ribs could perhaps do with the size of rider. For example I am 5ft7 but fit in a child's x-large bp! (not a kan though.)

I tried this one on and a adult small. The shop said the child xl was the only one i could have as the adult one came below my ribs, and would cause more serious injury if I fell of and it pushed up into my insides!


----------



## kerilli (1 May 2012)

KatB said:



			Thats v.interesting m_m. My comments are based on what a trusted retailer advised me about the fitting of Kans, and how difficult they find fittin Kans without adjustment from Wendy, which the retailer wasn't happy about as she couldnt understand how theyd still be BETA approved with different parts, because body protectors should be tested with every possible variable which is impossible if bits are being cut off etc!

I also found it wasnt as comfortable as I expected, and with the modern foams that are used elsewhere which are lwt and safe, I was happy with a cheaper make.
		
Click to expand...

Umm, the different parts are just different sizes, played around with to give exact sizing if necessary. i suspect a lot of people are standard size 8, 10, 12, etc - I know I was! - and it's my understanding that even if different size components are used, they still overlap at the essential parts (on the sides, giving full protection but allowing full inflation of lungs!), meet up exactly at the front, etc. The only bit that's cut off afaik is the length of the back (i trimmed mine down myself, found it a little too long) and that was just personal preference because i hack out naughty ones in it and found that when i sit bolt upright, i wanted it a tiny bit shorter.

mine comes to just below my ribs, fwiw.


----------



## KatB (2 May 2012)

Im only repeating what I was told by a retailer who sells every make of protector! Makes no odds to me either way  I do love the idea behind the Kans, but when it came to the crunch I was just as happy to go with another make when weighing the options up and looking at all the makes.


----------



## Mynstrel (2 May 2012)

I little bit off topic, but seeing as you're talking about them...

Can anybody recommend me a good shop in/near lancashire or online to buy a racesafe from please for hubby?  He wants the jockey version if that makes any difference.


----------



## Botters (2 May 2012)

I have a Kan and love it, worth the investment in my opinion.

I have also won a USG flexi body protector, which fits really nicely and is comfortable, but I'm going to sell it because I already have my Kan.

Does anyone know much about them? Ingrid Klimke rides in one, with the air bag option added on


----------



## Reacher (2 May 2012)

Yes I bought my Kan off Wendy at a tradestand and I still find it uncomfortable - in fact have started not wearing it while SJ which defeats the point of having it. 
Also find it far too tight to wear over a show jacket.
So do try on before buying




Chloe_GHE said:



			Another vote for the Kan.  

I know they may seem pricey compared to other competitor products, but really those similar products don't come close to the Kan when you look into the science and technology behind it's design so you can't logically compare them like for like. It is a body protector that stands alone.

You are buying a safety item so safety really should be your primary concern, price second (within reason). Kan's absorb 20% more impact energy than the average BP, that's 20% less impact energy when you hit the floor that will be reaching your body, they really are a superior design. I had my OH punch me in the chest and back when I had my Kan on to test it out, and yeah he's not 'My Universe' but it was a fairly hefty punch and I didn't feel a thing, the Kan took all the force.

They are FULLY adjustable and Wendy can fit them for you to a tea, just give her a call with your measurements, and she can make one up bespoke to suit you exactly (they are accommodating for lady bits too)

Honestly can't sing their praises enough, and yes I am bias having one, but whatever you do please make sure you at least try on a Kan before you make any decision, I bet you will be pleasantly surprised.

Those of you who said you couldn't get your Kan to fit, did Wendy fit it for you?....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kirstyhen (2 May 2012)

You should get back in touch with Wendy. She would be so disappointed to know you weren't happy with it. She goes out of her way to make sure every Kan fits perfectly.


----------



## rhino (2 May 2012)

Realistically, no one item will ever suit all users, it's not a failing! I'm sure it's completely unintended but I find Kan's being very strongly pushed on this site at the moment. It seems at times that you can't admit to preferring another brand without immediately being questioned about it.

I like Kans. I will happily suggest them as an option if someone asks, partly from the sterling recommendations on here. I am just as happy to continue to wear my racesafe


----------



## measles (2 May 2012)

Haven't read all of the other posts but son bought a racesafe recently and finds it very comfortable.


----------



## kirstyhen (2 May 2012)

Obviously they aren't going to suit everyone, however it's seems silly to have spent a lot of money on one and then not be happy with it, particularly when the owner will go out of her way to help.
Personally I will always recommend Kans over anything, not because I want to push them (I don't get anything out of someone else buying one) but because they are unique in the way they expand and contract with each breath - for me that is the best part of them as like I said I have a lot of trouble breathing. If another BP did the same thing (and perhaps it does, I'm willing to be corrected!) I would recommend that too.


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 May 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			You should get back in touch with Wendy. She would be so disappointed to know you weren't happy with it. She goes out of her way to make sure every Kan fits perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

thats the thing though - they dont all fit perfectly. Great for those they do 



rhino said:



			Realistically, no one item will ever suit all users, it's not a failing! I'm sure it's completely unintended but I find Kan's being very strongly pushed on this site at the moment. It seems at times that you can't admit to preferring another brand without immediately being questioned about it.

I like Kans. I will happily suggest them as an option if someone asks, partly from the sterling recommendations on here. I am just as happy to continue to wear my racesafe 

Click to expand...

ditto this - it actually puts me off, other brands dont need a sea of followers to push their products.  

i find the outlyne moves as i breathe moreso than the kan i had did - it felt rigid as a brick, but each to their own. Still love my racesafe - just a shame it didnt fit my pregnant shape lol (outlyne did), hoping to get back into it soon though


----------



## mil1212 (2 May 2012)

Coop said:



			Who wears an air jacket over their Kan? Getting my first Point 2 tomorrow, credit card alert....
		
Click to expand...

I do, but I have a hit air. Had a 'trial run' of inflating it the other day, super comfy, didn't really notice it.


Incidently, of course the Kan isn't going to fit everyone, aren't we forgetting about men?!


----------

